
DynamoDB Is Not a Database - DVassallo
https://medium.com/@dvassallo/dynamodb-is-not-a-database-8e9729bee3d3
======
nightfly
"it is immediately consistent"

"Unless you know for sure that you won’t ever exceed this limit, you should
avoid local indexes... ...global indexes don’t constrain your table size in
any way, but reading from them is eventually consistent"

